# Great Pyrenees for adoption



## safehavenfarm (Aug 19, 2002)

Does anyone want to adopt a Great Pyrenees?
I live in East Tennessee and I was in the Washington County / Johnson City Animal Shelter the other day.
They have an awesome female 3 yr old Great Pyrenees for adoption I would have taken her home immediately but I already have five.
They also had a 3 year old male. 
Both dogs would be great additions to anybody's homestead.
Please, if you are in the area, check these dogs out. I would hate to see them not get the home they deserve and someone not get the love and devotion they would provide. 
The animal shelters phone number is 423-926-8769 in case you want to call and make sure they still have them before you make the drive.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't get them, but I always wonder why they're there. Do they have any history on them? You won't know if they're good with animals until you get them home. Also won't know if they have bad habbits. That being said, some of our BEST animals have come from shelters.


----------



## safehavenfarm (Aug 19, 2002)

In this area most of the Great Pyrenees here come from farms that have animals. They are bought by people who don't realize they need a job and room to move around and then they take them to the shelter. I guess its good that they at least come from working stock parents. I agree with you that sometimes you get animals with bad habits but I guess I have to reflect back to our first Great Pyrenees. Her name is Sugar. Sugar was an adoption and had been mistreated by the previous owners. Sugar was like a caged animal on the trip home it was so bad she shook the jeep we were riding in from side to side. She chewed a hole in a chain link kennel I was going to use temporarily to monitor her closely when she first arrived. She roamed the whole lower end of the county from farm to farm for 5 months. Until one day I was able to trick her inside the electric fence which surrounded our pasture. During her time of freedom she was seen killing 3 different coyotes and our neighboring farm saw her fighting her way into a pack of eight coyotes at which time she put up such a fight that they turned tail and ran and she pursued them off of his property. After she was inside the electric fence my wife was going to feed our cattle one day, we had a couple that were pregnant one of which was a very large charlois. The cow was known to be aggressive when she was pregnant but my wife did'nt see her coming. Before she knew it she was on the ground being mashed into the ground and rolled from side to side by this huge hormonal cow. From nowhere Sugar the dog we had adopted was there. She got the cow off of my wife and kept it at bay until my wife was safely out of the pasture. She is like glue when we go around the animals and she is such a protector of our goats and chickens that she will even watch the sky for predators while the chickens forage around her, Oh by the way the previous owner said she was known to hurt chickens but she protects and watches over ours like a mother to her own children. Never has she harmed a single animal on this farm but numerous raccoons have been found dead after straying on our farm and the coyotes go the long way around. I am sooo thankful we got her.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

if they could be proven some how to be kid (both species), cat and chicken safe they would be worth the drive, I however dont have enough free space to keep an unsafe dog.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Another one of those...wish I was closer!! Anybody traveling from TN to MI?


----------

